# Upper Stomach Burning Pain



## 16088 (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone have the same symptoms. It began in Dec with what I thought was food poisoning. Upper stomach pain and severe D which lasted for 4 days. Since then I have have D with upper stomach pain. The D stopped 4 weeks ago but I have now a constant burning in the center of my breast bone above my rib cage. Since January I have had an upper endoscopy, colonoscopy, test for Celiac, All bloods, xrays, CT scan all normal. I was told it was IBS... but the pain is not relieved by BM. I was taking Prilosec, did nothing, I am now on Zantac, taking Pepto Bismol, chinese herbs, Nulev.. I am scared ssomething terrible is wrong. The burning is worse when I am sitting and is relieved when standing or lying down. It does not matter what I eat. It starts around 10-11 in the morning and goes all day.Is this scid reflux??????Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Fairy1, I just replied you on the other thread you posted... Thought I'd let you know...







You can find it here:http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...03803#322103803


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Cherrie said:


> Hi Fairy1, I just replied you on the other thread you posted... Thought I'd let you know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I"ve had that burning pain as well. I wonder if it could be a ulcer or gatritis. You never know.


----------

